# Sick ATM60 über Profibus DP an CPU315-2 PN/DP



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (31 August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

versuche einen Encoder Sick ATM60 in ein vorhandenes Profibus DP Netz einzubinden. Leider gelingt mir dies nicht. Habe die Adresse, Verkabelung und den Abschlusswiderstand mehrfach überprüft. Als Anhang mal ein Screenshot von der Konfiguration Online und den Diagnosepuffer.
An einer VIPA 314DPM hatte ich den Encoder bereits zum laufen gebracht, allerdings war kein anderer Teilnehmer dabei. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Verpolt (31 August 2011)

Hallo,

Hardwareseitig die Anschlußkappe abschrauben. Die Adresse am Mäuseklavier richtig einstellen. Sollte ein zweites DP-Kabel aus der Dose rausgehen, dann die 2 weiteren Dil-schalter für den Abschlußwiderstand ausschalten.

SPS und Geber spannungslos schalten -->neustart.

PS: In der Hardwareconfig kannst auf den ATM60 Doppelklicken. Dort kannst die richtungs-skalierungs-Werte usw einstellen. Eventuell die DPV1 Funktionalität ausschalten.

PSS: Neulich hatte eine nagelneue DP-Anschlußkappe nach 3 Tagen den dienst quittiert. Geber war OK.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 September 2011)

Hallo,

und danke für deine Antwort. habe die unterschiedlichsten DP Adressen eingestellt (am ATM) und in der Simatic-Hardeware. Das mit dem Spannungslos machen hatte ich auch schon ein paar Mal versucht. Die rote LED sollte doch normal ausgehen bei bestehender Verbindung, die bleibt allerdings an, flackert so als würden Daten drüber laufen.



Gruß NSN


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin immer noch an dem Encoder und fast am verzweifeln. Mittlerweile habe ich an einer anderen Anlage 2 dieser
Encoder ohne Probleme intergriert und die laufen auch schon 2 Monate. Allerdings an der oben gennaten funktioniert es
eibfach nicht. Hat nicht noch jemand einen Tip für mich??

Grüße NSN


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo NSN,
kein Tip ohne Gegen-Info ... Schreib doch mal etwas mehr über den Bus-Aufbau der Anlage - also Bus-Geschwindigkeit, Länge der Leitung, Anzahl und Typ der Master und Slaves, wer ist der jeweilige Busteilnehmer am Einen und am anderen Endpunkt ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 Dezember 2011)

Der Bus läuft mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,5MBit und einem Master. Slaves sind es wie oben im ersten Beitrag auf dem Bild 11.
Die meisten Teilnehmer sind Micromaster, eine Pilz pnoz multi und in einem Schaltschrank verbaut und vernetzt und ein Teilnehmer ist mit ca .15m Profibuskabel auf der Anlage verbaut(Magnetliniensensor). Habe den Encoder einmal an Ende mit Abschlusswiderstand verbaut und auch einmal zwischen die einzelnen Slaves eingeschleift.
Leider ohne Erfolg. Zu den Teilnehmern an beiden Enden: Das ist zum einen eine simotion d435 CPU und zum anderen eine Anschaltung von Bosch
zur Ansteuerung einiger Ventilspulen.

Hoffe das reicht dir 

Gruß NSN


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2011)

Naja ...
Das erklärt so erstmal gar nichts.
Ich wüßte jetzt also nur die "üblichen Verdächtigen" zu benennen :
1.) ist die Spannungsversorgung sauber ?
2.) ist es sicher gestellt, dass der Bus immer vernünftig abgeschlossen ist  - hierfür darf die Elektronik-Versorgung des 1. / letzten Slaves nicht geschaltet werden. Hier könnte sich natürlich auch ein Problem mit 1.) auswirken (alles schon selber gehabt).
3.) ist die Busverkabelung (Abschirmung) OK ?
4.) sind die FU-Motoren geschirmt verlegt und die Schirmung vernünftig aufgelegt ?
5.) gibt es einen Potential-Ausgleich zwischen der SPS und den angeschlossenen Slaves ?

... mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Januar 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Habe nochmals alles überprüft was du aufgelistet hast, ich finde einfach nicht.
Kann es sein das es mit der Simotion CPU zu tun hat? Die ist ja auch mit auf dem Profibus und
hat ja eine eigene Konfiguration.

Gruß NSN


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Die Adresseinstellung des Gebers überprüfen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Januar 2012)

Die Adresseinstellung kenne ich, habe ich auch mehrmals überprüft.
Gruß NSN


----------

